# Another GoPro Mount Thread (Duckies)



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

With Christmas behind me, and boating season still a ways off, it is now project season. This year, I would like to build some GoPro mounts for my Aire Lynx II. I have searched other threads and there are lots of raft mounts and kayak mounts are pretty easy, but I have not seen much that addresses the design challenges of a ducky.

So if any of you have built ducky mounts and can post pictures of the mounts, as well as footage taken from them, they would be much appreciated.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I use Railblaza mounts on my touring kayak & raft.....love them. Here's a Railblaza mount that works on inflatables. ACK has lots of Railblaza mounts & accessories. Give them a look. They are great folks & always happy to answer questions if you shoot them an email or give them a call.
Railblaza RibPort Base with 3M Backing - austinkayak.com - Product Details


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

I use a webbing strap looped through a drain hole to secure a foam block on the side tube, into which I have slotted my camera. This works great for my camera which is a Kodak playsport but you may have to mount a go pro mount onto the foam block also. Do this as close to the bow as possible, both to get a better camera view and to prevent knocking the camera whilst paddling.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

cataraftgirl said:


> I use Railblaza mounts on my touring kayak & raft.....love them. Here's a Railblaza mount that works on inflatables. ACK has lots of Railblaza mounts & accessories. Give them a look. They are great folks & always happy to answer questions if you shoot them an email or give them a call.
> Railblaza RibPort Base with 3M Backing - austinkayak.com - Product Details


Thanks for the tip, I actually have a Scotty Rod holder that is kind of similar that I rigged for the ducky, and you lead me to a camera mount that fits their system. It looks pretty similar to what you are using with Railblaza, and seems like a pretty versatile way to go.

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...K4oUvOP6zllW5xD9p4GwxwkZON2ziJI4zqBoCh_7w_wcB


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

co_bjread said:


> Thanks for the tip, I actually have a Scotty Rod holder that is kind of similar that I rigged for the ducky, and you lead me to a camera mount that fits their system. It looks pretty similar to what you are using with Railblaza, and seems like a pretty versatile way to go.
> 
> https://www.austinkayak.com/product...K4oUvOP6zllW5xD9p4GwxwkZON2ziJI4zqBoCh_7w_wcB


You are very welcome. ACK has a lot of mounts & accessories for Scotty and Railblaza. I have found a lot of useful products on their website.


----------

